# Restoration photo references



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

We've got the engine and trans out and I'm in the process of stripping layers of undercoating and 40 years of crap from the engine bay and suspension. Does anyone know of a good color pictural (or text) source detailing orginal paint details? i.e what is semi flat black, what is semi gloss, what is natural, what is correct bolts etc. Its amazing how few resources I found for the GTO restorations compared to the nitpicking level of details available to the Vette crowd. 

Mike


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Mike,

I have used used several different paints to match the 60% gloss black used by the factory.

Valspar chassis black and Eastwood chassis black are the correct gloss and are high quality paints, I have also mixed 2 quarts Rustoleum black gloss with 1 quart 16 ozs. of rustoleum flat and had a good match for the factory gloss.

The undercarriage, firewall, core support, frame, control arms and inner fenders are all painted 60% gloss black. I keep a spray can of Eastwood Chassis Black in my tool box for touch ups.

You will find screw, nut and bolt kits on ebay and most of the classic car suppliers. 

Good luck and post some pictures of this project.


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

It is tough. I used the POR-15 on the frame and was really disappointed in the gloss. Its a good protective coating, but I had to knock down the gloss by dusting it with semi-flat. If the goats follow the vettes, the A-arms should be gloss and the firewall semi-gloss.For some reason I keep thinking the inner fenders were semi flat as opposed to the semi gloss firewall. 

I'll have to figure out how to post pictures once we've shoehorned the 421 in.

Cheers n' gears//Mike


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

VettenGoat, great question. I'm on that part myself.
Can't find much about what was gloss vs flat.

I'm still sanding the old undercoating off. Below is a pic of her a few days ago. I have to disassemble the driver side front suspension and brake. I'm whacking the hell out of the drum but the damn thing won't come off, although she will spin freely.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Mike,

I was scanning thru my restoration guide earlier today, 64 and 65 are calling for gloss black on the frame. (I think this is a typo and the frame should be 60% black) This link is from amazon and preview the GTO restoration Manual. Click on view and zoom in to enlarge the page.

Amazon Online Reader : Pontiac GTO Restoration Guide, 1964-1972 (Motorbooks Workshop)

Control arms and all components are 60% black;

MaL, nice project, keep the pictures coming.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Mal
I had a front drum that was like that, I ended up knocking a couple of the studs out of the hub and I finally got it off, put a nut on it first so you don't bugger the threads. I damn near put the hammer through my front fender I got so mad after missing the stud and punching the adjacent one with my knuckle, don't be stupid like me, turn the wheel so it's at the bottom. Sorry not trying to hijack this thread, I don't know about the paint glosses.


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

I don't know of any color guides, but as far as restoration info goes, with paint details, etc, I have the "pontiac GTO restoration guide, 1964-1970" by Paul Zazarine & Chuck Roberts. It seems pretty detailed as far as info, but as far as interpreting some of it, I couldn't tell you. Most of what I've done to my goat I have used the shop guide and tips from here for.


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

When i do a engine compartment i use krylon 1613 semi flat black.I really like it get a can at walmart or lowes and check it out really looks nice and hide imperfections really well.


----------

